# A Little Help Here Please, the $500 dollar thing again.



## fastboat tough (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi!
I'm an experienced road cyclist, who's gotten more recreational these last few years. Have slacked off because my last bike that I've had since 1983 outgrew me, a UNIVEGA 12 spd. with an over-sized CroMo Frame which with the components it had was pretty advanced for it's time and price. It was a great bike that I sadly donated to Habitat and as they indicated was in Excellent condition. Terry my LBS owner would love to sell me a $599 TREK but knows by time we figure in taxes etc. it'll push me into the $699+ area or $150 - $200 over budget. So yes, BikesDirect.com, Terry (We knew each other from our Navy careers years ago.) thinks I should get the DAWES Lighting 1500 over the 
WINDSOR Bristol and MOTOBECANE New Record. His reasoning basically is due to frame design and or fit over components. I'm 6'2" 32" inseam 265lbs. torso long. Terry has measured me and put me on a couple of his bikes (TREKS and GIANTS) for fit purposes. He has no consignment bikes, checked EBAY and trust Craig's list less, just worried about someone else's headaches plus nothing in the greater Jax, FL. area (I'm in SE GA.) in my size. *My purchasing window ends on 24 Feb. in the $500 range, *the MOTOBECANE is the most I'll go. I know the WINDSOR has the Kinesis Frame and Carbon Fork and DAWES Altair 1 frame is the same as used by FUJI as checked on their website. 
Just would like some thoughts and insights here concerning these bikes. And so you know Terry told me that less then two weeks ago my old bike showed up in his shop needing only a tune up and the 6'7" gentleman that now owns it is a very happy bike owner. Thank you in advance for any constructive thoughts! *With this last long ownership I've just been away from the component side of things too long.*
Regards,
Pat


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

So Terry told you to get a BD bike but he won't offer you any help as to which one?
Strange.

A $500 bike is $500 bike. Get which ever one you think looks the least cheap.

I suspect that you are expecting your good LBS friend to assemble it for free? Why not, he knows how and you guys were int eh navy together!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Lifelover said:


> So Terry told you to get a BD bike but he won't offer you any help as to which one?
> Strange.
> 
> A $500 bike is $500 bike. Get which ever one you think looks the least cheap.
> ...


Also a bit surprised Terry couldn't get him the hook-up, you know, store discount for a brother in arms, but there you go. Service doesn't mean what it once did.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Terry is from bikesdirect but put you on one of his Treks or Giants? What does that tell you?


----------



## fastboat tough (Feb 21, 2010)

*Clarification I see is needed.*

It really pains me to see how cynical and maybe snobbish some in the biking community have gotten lately, this is the worst I've seen it in the dare I say it 35yrs I've been riding seriously. So I have to reply by defending my LBS owner!?! For those out here who know where I come from (Hence my log in.) you'll understand where this comes from, I clearly stated that Terry thinks I should purchase the DAWES because he feels the frame design/geometry would allow for a better fit, though he feels the WINDSOR and MOTOBECANE offer better slightly better components. I have gone to the respective manufacturers websites and found that the MSRPs are in line with what BD.com shows. DAWES MSRP is at $1295 for instance. We're in a small market here and this is the *ONLY* LBS within 40 miles of Kingsland, GA., so yes he didn't have to check the website after he had me break it down to my final 6 choices, he runs on a tight margin with only about 30 bikes in the store, so yes I don't expect him to knock off anything because like any specialized small retailer he pretty has to sell the big ticket items at...retail, *imagine that!* He's maintained my UNIVEGA (You know the 26+yr old bike.) over the years so I feel he knows a thing or two about bikes. The man has a business to run I fully accept that. He's helped me to this point where I've read on a few forums this isn't normal from some LBS. He'll be doing the final assembly, tune ups and upgrades as money allows and this ladies and gentleman is where he has the flexibility in a small market environment to discount as he's done for me and others I know. SO please read the post and stay focused on my request DAWES Lighting 1500 vs WINDOR Bristol vs MOTOBECANE New Record. All MSRP @ $1100 to $1300. And if you think you know where I can find a better *NEW* discounted bike, by all means let me know! And maybe you'll help someone else as well. In FAIRNESS the reason I'm so time compressed to purchase is because CITI bank is cancelling my card as of the 25th, as they are no longer going to offer the no interest no payment plan I had for up to six months. That's due to the "we're here to help" Consumer Protection legislation, all you card holders know what I mean as our fixed rates went variable "to compete in this new market". Trust me :thumbsup: if I had the money I'd have my FUJI that I've liked since they first came to the USA in the early 70's! So please a little help here! 
*THANK YOU!!*
Regards,
Pat
View attachment 191914

That's the life, *can you handle it?*


----------



## fastboat tough (Feb 21, 2010)

A from Il said:


> Terry is from bikesdirect but put you on one of his Treks or Giants? What does that tell you?


HELLO, DOESN'T ANYONE KNOW HOW TO READ!!??!!
Pat


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

fastboat tough said:


> It really pains me to see how cynical and maybe snobbish some in the biking community have gotten lately, this is the worst I've seen it in the dare I say it 35yrs I've been riding seriously. So I have to reply by defending my LBS owner!?! For those out here who know where I come from (Hence my log in.) you'll understand where this comes from, I clearly stated that Terry thinks I should purchase the DAWES because he feels the frame design/geometry would allow for a better fit, though he feels the WINDSOR and MOTOBECANE offer better slightly better components. I have gone to the respective manufacturers websites and found that the MSRPs are in line with what BD.com shows. DAWES MSRP is at $1295 for instance. We're in a small market here and this is the *ONLY* LBS within 40 miles of Kingsland, GA., so yes he didn't have to check the website after he had me break it down to my final 6 choices, he runs on a tight margin with only about 30 bikes in the store, so yes I don't expect him to knock off anything because like any specialized small retailer he pretty has to sell the big ticket items at...retail, *imagine that!* He's maintained my UNIVEGA (You know the 26+yr old bike.) over the years so I feel he knows a thing or two about bikes. The man has a business to run I fully accept that. He's helped me to this point where I've read on a few forums this isn't normal from some LBS. He'll be doing the final assembly, tune ups and upgrades as money allows and this ladies and gentleman is where he has the flexibility in a small market environment to discount as he's done for me and others I know. SO please read the post and stay focused on my request DAWES Lighting 1500 vs WINDOR Bristol vs MOTOBECANE New Record. All MSRP @ $1100 to $1300. And if you think you know where I can find a better *NEW* discounted bike, by all means let me know! And maybe you'll help someone else as well. In FAIRNESS the reason I'm so time compressed to purchase is because CITI bank is cancelling my card as of the 25th, as they are no longer going to offer the no interest no payment plan I had for up to six months. That's due to the "we're here to help" Consumer Protection legislation, all you card holders know what I mean as our fixed rates went variable "to compete in this new market". Trust me :thumbsup: if I had the money I'd have my FUJI that I've liked since they first came to the USA in the early 70's! So please a little help here!
> *THANK YOU!!*
> Regards,
> Pat


----------

